# Wondering if i Should worry



## Victorya (May 30, 2014)

Ok, a little background....March 18th we bought 3 doe's 2 Nubian/boer crosses that were bred already, and a little alpine doeling. We were told that the 2 older doe's (Gypsy)-was 5 and was due in a month and (Lola)- was 3 and due in a month and a half... The guy couldn't give me exact dates for either of them. With the lack of info on their past I wasn't going to buy them, but they look to be and bad shape and I cant pass up an animal needing my help, so I had my husband go ahead and buy them. This is my first time with goats by the way...I had already done research on the diet and shelter requirements and everything so that was set up for them.... Got them home and got online to see the best way to bring their body condition up without overwhelming them.... They have access to hay at all times, and loose minerals, baking soda and water... I started them slowing on a goat feed giving them 1/2c a day to now they are eating roughly 2 cups a day (didn't want to get the kids too big so have been doing the increase very slowly and after they kid I will probably increase it another cup). Thankfully I have them putting on weight now :grin:. My problem is that last night Gypsy started leaking a redish / brown discharge from her vulva... her udders aren't bagged up or anything, but her vulva is puffier looking and her ligs are totally gone and her stomach has dropped.. I'm not really relying on what the guy said about breeding dates because he didn't look like he had any idea when they were bred, I just want to know If I should be worried or not. Night before last I could feel kids moving, last night no movement.. The discharge has no smell and is really stringy.....

sorry for such a long post wanted to be as thorough as possible.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It sounds like she is going to kid REALLY soon! I'd move her to a private pen and keep a close eye on her...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like kids are on the way!:dance: Do keep us informed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd be keeping a close watch on her.


----------



## Victorya (May 30, 2014)

Thank you, I knew discharge was normal but everything I read said clear or white.... I just wanted to make sure it didn't mean there was something wrong.... I already have her penned up and have a video monitor on her so I can see and hear her. She is groaning some and she is a lot more friendlier with me since yesterday, and she isn't normally...I can't wait for the babies so get here lol....I just hope I got her healthy enough that momma and babies are good after words.... I will definitely keep you updated, I read these forums daily for ideas and help to any of my questions... you are all awesome


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

The discharge is Amber/red colored right before labor. Good luck!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Victorya if it's amber goo you should have kids within a few hours or so.
Welcome to TGS and almost all goat people ARE awesome!


----------



## Victorya (May 30, 2014)

I am charging my camera so I can get pics Just to make sure it looks right, I just worry about her because she was so skinny, and I didn't have time to get her really healthy before she kidded.
And Yes GOAT People are awesome...


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

You could start feeding her alfalfa pellets, she'll need the calcium and protein to make milk. Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Victorya (May 30, 2014)

I will definitely get some alfalfa pellets, I've been trying to change her diet slowly so I don't upset her digestive system, I think the previous owner was feeding her straw hay, I switched her over to alfalfa hay mix from TSC and added free choice minerals and baking soda to their pen, after a week or so to make sure that didn't upset her to bad, I started to add a grain feed mixed with black oil sunflower seeds, and just increased the amount slowly over the past 2 months. she has probably put on a good 15lbs you can't see her ribs or spines and hips as badly and her coat looks better.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Do you have selenium gel or Bose? Many malnourished does are selenium deficient, which can cause muscle weakness and crooked legs in kids. Just something to keep in mind  .


----------



## Victorya (May 30, 2014)

No I don't have any :sad: do you need to get it through a vet or over the counter.... I will look into getting it asap.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Bose is through a vet, the gel is OTC, like at tsc. Chances are they'll be fine, but if they are abnormally weak or crooked you know how to fix it!
 .


----------



## Victorya (May 30, 2014)

I will be making a run to TSC tomorrow here are a couple pics of her... I know she is still skinny but she is much better than when I got her


----------



## Victorya (May 30, 2014)

Is there a time frame for how longs she can discharge like this before hard labor....that way I know when I should worry and get her to a vet.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats on your new adventure! Sounds like they have found a great home with you! Yes, she is really thin  but it takes a long time to get a goat that has been poorly fed back to par, but you can do it, and it sounds like you are well on your way. I would get some BoSe from your vet or order some sel/e gel online from Jeffers Livestock. Have you considered copper bolusing?


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Goat Balancer from TSC will do her a world of good too! It's a feed supplement, I think it comes in 10 lb bags, and you just top dress their grain with it. I would give it to all of them. I've used it quite a few times on neglected and poor condition goats with excellent results.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you have streaming goo?


----------



## Victorya (May 30, 2014)

I am planning on getting some copper bolus, and I will look into the Goat balancer.... I've just been trying to get her healthier before she had the kids without stressing her out and causing her more problems.


----------



## Victorya (May 30, 2014)

Its hard to tell if its streaming, she keeps wagging her tail and it sticks to her tail. its really stringy and sticky


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

A stream will pretty much be from her back end to the ground. It sounds like she just has a little discharge at this time.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Yikes, she IS thin! Poor girl . I'm glad you're taking care of her now! I would definitely add alfalfa pellets and maybe some calf manna to her diet. Once she kids all her energy reserves will go into the milk supply...

When you pick up the selenium, look for fortified b complex. You can give a shot of this to mom and the kids to boost their immune system and give them energy. 

Like ksalvagno asked, is she streaming goo? That usually means labor is imminent. She doesn't look to be streaming in the pics...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, definitely start alfalfa pellets.....


----------



## Victorya (May 30, 2014)

I don't think its streaming, just kinda leaking. Hopefully she wont keep me up too many nights...lol. I do think she is getting close, her attitude has definitely changed, she loves me now, she didn't really want me to be around her when we first got them.


----------



## Victorya (May 30, 2014)

shopping list for tomorrow...
calf manna
alfalfa pellets
selenium
fortified b complex
goat balancer

did I miss anything


----------

